# Esfuerzo de Tracción



## DPS-Druid

Hola a todos!

Estoy traduciendo un texto de bandas modulares y no sé si la traducción para "esfuerzo de tracción" es la correcta. 

Mi intento es:  "Traction Stress".

Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## vicdark

Creo que _tensile stress _queda mejor:

http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tensile_stress

Just my 2 centavos.


----------



## DPS-Druid

Hola!

Encontré el término.

*Esfuerzo de Tracción* se dice *Strength Index.*


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Me parece que es "tensile stress" (como dijo Vicdark) o "tensile strength".
Saludos.


----------



## vicdark

Creo que _"tensile strength" _sería resistencia a la tracción.

Just my 2 centavos.


----------



## Ilialluna

Sí, así es. ¿No es lo mismo que esfuerzo?.


----------



## DPS-Druid

Lo ví en el manual del producto, por lo que creo la traducción previa de inglés a español está mala.  Confío más en el manual en inglés.
Probablemente el término se use dependiendo a qué se refiere el tema.


----------



## vicdark

Ilialluna,

Parece que tienes razón:

http://www.instron.com.es/wa/glossary/Tensile-Strength.aspx


----------



## Kuota

Hola:
 
Vicdark’s original posts are correct.  Just to clear up the matter. 
 

Esfuerzo de/a tracción = Tensile stress
Resistencia a tracción = Tensile strength.
Carga a tracción = Tensile load
En terminología simple: 
 
El esfuerzo a tracción puede variar entre cero hasta un máximo del esfuerzo de rotura y se mide en “pascal” o kg/cm2 etc..  
 
Resistencia a tracción es la carga que causa la rotura del objeto y se mide en unidades de carga “Newton”, tonelada, kg etc.  
 
Carga a tracción es la carga y puede variar entre cero hasta un máximo de la resistencia a tracción y se mide en unidades de carga “Newton”, tonelada, kg etc.  
 
Por lo tanto no son lo mismo, pero a veces la gente tiende a mezcla la terminología.


----------



## Der Kaiser

No estoy de acuerdo con la traducción de esfuerzo - para mi es "internal force", y por lo tanto "internal tensile force" - o quizá si se hablase de un valor límite "tensile strength".

_"When external contact forces act on a body, internal contact forces pass  from point to point inside the body to balance their action, according  to Newton's second law of motion of conservation of linear momentum and angular momentum."_

(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stress_(mechanics)#Theoretical_background)

La defenición que pones, kuota, corresponde a _tensión_. (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tensión_mecánica)

En esta situación no sé si es la más adecuada, pero desde el punto de vista mecánica ésta me parece la más correcta... aunque en realidad mucha gente no sabe la diferencia. Depende en que unidades viene el "esfuerzo" si las unidades dadas son N, Kg, lb (sin componente de área) no puede ser "stress".


----------



## DPS-Druid

Correcto Der kaiser.
La unidad que se muestra es lb.

Gracias a todos!  

Ahora todo está muy claro.


----------



## Kuota

Me alegro que lo hayas averiguado con las unidades, si son libras (lb) esta claro que es “load” o “force”
 
Pero que decís de “effective stress” siempre se traduce como “esfuerzo efectivo” y nunca lo he visto como “tensión efectivo” así que hay que tener cuidado y fijarse en las unidades siempre.  A mi juicio no hay una regla definitiva para esta traducción y esfuerzo puede ser "force/load/stress etc." dependiendo del contexto.
 
¿Alguna opinión?


----------



## Der Kaiser

Kuota said:


> Me alegro que lo hayas averiguado con las unidades, si son libras (lb) esta claro que es “load” o “force”
> 
> Pero que decís de “effective stress” siempre se traduce como “esfuerzo efectivo” y nunca lo he visto como “tensión efectivo” así que hay que tener cuidado y fijarse en las unidades siempre.  A mi juicio no hay una regla definitiva para esta traducción y esfuerzo puede ser "force/load/stress etc." dependiendo del contexto.
> 
> ¿Alguna opinión?



En mis estudios de ingenieria civil aquí en España veo bastante a menudo "tensión efectiva", tanto como "tensión de rotura", "tensión máxima permisible" etc. Sin embargo no estoy seguro que los demás campos de la Ingeniería utilicieran esta nomenclatura.

Para mi un "esfuerzo" es la fuerza interna producida por una carga externa - y por lo tanto no tiene mucho sentido en esta situación (para un elemento particular, sería más lógico usar una carga máxima). Como regla general, aplicaría esfuerzo solo a unidades que no llevan "dividido área", si me entendéis.

En este caso me parece una mala traducción como dice el autor del hilo - es bastante común disponer el "tensile strength" (creo que es sinónimo de "strength index"), para materiales, pero ésta siempre viene en unidades de presión (MPa, normalmente), y no sería nada equivalente a esfuerzo.


----------



## Kuota

Hola 
Discrepo en parte con _Des Kaiser_.
 
En el campo de la geotecnia (especialización dentro de la ingeniería civil) se usa cada día el término de “esfuerzo efectivo” para “effective stress.”  Buscándolo en Internet te saldrá miles de coincidencias y veras que es con unidades de fuerza/área (kPa, kg/cm2 etc.) por lo tanto en este caso “esfuerzo = stress”.  También saldrán algunas coincidencias para “tensión efectiva” pero no tantas.
 
Por lo tanto yo sigo en mis trece  “_A mi juicio no hay una regla definitiva para esta traducción y esfuerzo puede ser "force/load/stress etc." dependiendo del contexto_.” Y las unidades!!!


----------



## Der Kaiser

Kuota said:


> Hola
> Discrepo en parte con _Des Kaiser_.
> 
> En el campo de la geotecnia (especialización dentro de la ingeniería civil) se usa cada día el término de “esfuerzo efectivo” para “effective stress.”  Buscándolo en Internet te saldrá miles de coincidencias y veras que es con unidades de fuerza/área (kPa, kg/cm2 etc.) por lo tanto en este caso “esfuerzo = stress”.  También saldrán algunas coincidencias para “tensión efectiva” pero no tantas.
> 
> Por lo tanto yo sigo en mis trece  “_A mi juicio no hay una regla definitiva para esta traducción y esfuerzo puede ser "force/load/stress etc." dependiendo del contexto_.” Y las unidades!!!



Pues, aquí yo tengo clases de geotécnia y siempre se habla de tensión efectiva... Mis profesores me echarían una bronca si hablase de esfuerzo efectivo jaja.

Viendo los resultados en google, todas las páginas que hablan de esfuerzo efectivo parecen ser de paises de las américas. Puede ser una diferencia entre dialectos?


----------



## Kuota

Puede que sí...no lo sé.
 
Como la literatura en este campo es realmente internacional puede que la mezcla de autores de distintos países es la razón porque se ve la terminología tan mezclado.
 
 
Por cierto la "Guía de Cimentaciones" y la "ROM 05" ambos del Ministerio de Fomento (de España) hablan de presión efectiva !!!!


----------



## Der Kaiser

Kuota said:


> Puede que sí...no lo sé.
> 
> Como la literatura en este campo es realmente internacional puede que la mezcla de autores de distintos países es la razón porque se ve la terminología tan mezclado.
> 
> 
> Por cierto la "Guía de Cimentaciones" y la "ROM 05" ambos del Ministerio de Fomento (de España) hablan de presión efectiva !!!!



Madre mía, no nos lo ponen fácil eh? Tal vez como "regla de pulgar" yo diría "tensión" en España y "esfuerzo" en paises del otro hemisfério... quizá alguien de suramerica nos puede ayudar?

Supongo que alguien sabio en estos temas entiende que "presión" y "tensión" equivalen, pero me parece fatal que no puedan fijar una nomenclatura estándar para normativa tan importante.


----------



## DWO

Creo que el problema está en la definición de cada término:

"_*Esfuerzo:* caracteriza la intensidad de las fuerzas que causan el estiramiento, aplastamiento o torsión, generalmente con base en una "fuerza por unidad de área".

*Tensión:* Cuando sobre un elemento actúa una fuerza externa perpendicular a su sección transversal, el efecto que produce es un alargamiento longitudinal al que se le asocia una disminución en la sección transversal._
http://www.monografias.com/trabajos34/esfuerzos-combinados/esfuerzos-combinados.shtml

_"*stress* is a measure of the internal forces acting within a deformable body."_
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stress_(mechanics)

_"Ultimate tensile strength (UTS), often shortened to *tensile strength* (TS) or ultimate strength,[1][2] is the maximum stress that a material can withstand while being stretched or pulled before necking, which is when the specimen's cross-section starts to significantly contract. Tensile strength is the opposite of compressive strength and the values can be quite different."_
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultimate_tensile_strength

"Tensión" y "tracción" son lo mismo (es lo que sucede en un cable con un peso colgado, por ej.). Y cuando existen tracción y compresión al mismo tiempo, se denomina "flexión", que es lo que sucede en una viga de hormigón armado, por ej. La compresión pura se da sólo en las columnas.

En síntesis, en el *esfuerzo* actúa una *fuerza interna* y en la *tensión* actúa una *fuerza externa*.


----------



## Kuota

Hi:
The definition of "Esfuerzo" posted by DWO _"fuerza por unidad de área" _is the definition of stress.  Are they South American definitions?


----------



## DWO

They aren't "South American definitions". "Esfuerzo" y "tensión" are two different definitions. read carefully mi previous post.


----------



## Kuota

Sí, pero la definición que has indicado para "esfuerzo":
 
"*Esfuerzo:*_ caracteriza la __intensidad de las fuerzas__ que causan el estiramiento, aplastamiento o torsión, generalmente con base en una "*fuerza por unidad de área*"._
 
Esto es la definición de la palabra inglesa "*stress  *= force per unit area (kPa, kg/cm2 etc.)”. Que tras la discusión que hemos tenido antes no quedaba claro y parecia que la palabra más indicado para “stress” era “tensíon” o “presión”
 
Por lo tanto preguntaba si la definición que has dado era procedente de una fuente de Sud America o España?


----------



## Der Kaiser

DWO said:


> Creo que el problema está en la definición de cada término:
> 
> "_*Esfuerzo:* caracteriza la intensidad de las fuerzas que causan el estiramiento, aplastamiento o torsión, generalmente con base en una "fuerza por unidad de área".
> 
> *Tensión:* Cuando sobre un elemento actúa una fuerza externa perpendicular a su sección transversal, el efecto que produce es un alargamiento longitudinal al que se le asocia una disminución en la sección transversal._
> http://www.monografias.com/trabajos34/esfuerzos-combinados/esfuerzos-combinados.shtml
> 
> _"*stress* is a measure of the internal forces acting within a deformable body."_
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stress_(mechanics)
> 
> _"Ultimate tensile strength (UTS), often shortened to *tensile strength* (TS) or ultimate strength,[1][2] is the maximum stress that a material can withstand while being stretched or pulled before necking, which is when the specimen's cross-section starts to significantly contract. Tensile strength is the opposite of compressive strength and the values can be quite different."_
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultimate_tensile_strength
> 
> "Tensión" y "tracción" son lo mismo (es lo que sucede en un cable con un peso colgado, por ej.). Y cuando existen tracción y compresión al mismo tiempo, se denomina "flexión", que es lo que sucede en una viga de hormigón armado, por ej. La compresión pura se da sólo en las columnas.
> 
> En síntesis, en el *esfuerzo* actúa una *fuerza interna* y en la *tensión* actúa una *fuerza externa*.



Pues, la definición de "tensión" no cuadra con lo que he visto yo - en la mecánica se habla de "tensiones tangeciales", que resulta de torsión o cortante - algo que claramente no resulta en un alaragamiento. Por ejemplo:

"En piezas prismáticas, las tensiones cortantes aparecen en caso de aplicación de un esfuerzo cortante o bien de un momento torsor.1 2"
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tensión_cortante

Para mi, esta definición indica que el esfuerzo es la "respuesta" total de la pieza cargada - y la tensión su magnitud por unidad de área. Verás en esta definición que el esfuerzo es igual el integral de las tensiones - N/m^2 * m^2 = N , unidades de fuerza.

Las definiciones que citas parecen ser traducidas del inglés - dice que _tensión_ produce en estiramiento (lo que que tension en inglés), pero esta defenición corresponde a un esfuerzo de _tracción_... no sé si lo ha producido una diferencia de nomenclatura en paises americanas. Sé que por ejemplo, lo que se llama "hormigón" en españa se denomina "concreto" en muchos paises americanos, supongo que los ingenieros que trabajaban allí eran ingleses o americanos y su lenguaje se tradujo literalmente en muchos casos.


----------



## Der Kaiser

Si váis a la página de wikipedia para "stress", es interesante notar que presenta dos alternativas en español, esfuerzo interno y tensión... por eso pienso que tratamos de un tema de diferencias entre dialectos.


----------



## DWO

En síntesis, en el *esfuerzo* actúa una *fuerza interna* y en la *tensión* actúa una *fuerza externa*.

De tu link:
_"*La tensión cortante o tensión de corte* es aquella que, fijado un plano, actúa tangente al mismo. Se suele representar con la letra griega tau  (Fig 1). En piezas prismáticas, las tensiones cortantes aparecen en caso de aplicación de un esfuerzo cortante o bien de un momento torsor."_

En donde: 
"El *esfuerzo cortante*, de corte, de cizalla o de cortadura es el esfuerzo interno o resultante de las tensiones paralelas a la sección transversal de un prisma mecánico como por ejemplo una viga o un pilar.


----------



## Der Kaiser

DWO said:


> En síntesis, en el *esfuerzo* actúa una *fuerza interna* y en la *tensión* actúa una *fuerza externa*.
> 
> De tu link:
> _"*La tensión cortante o tensión de corte* es aquella que, fijado un plano, actúa tangente al mismo. Se suele representar con la letra griega tau  (Fig 1). En piezas prismáticas, las tensiones cortantes aparecen en caso de aplicación de un esfuerzo cortante o bien de un momento torsor."_
> 
> En donde:
> "El *esfuerzo cortante*, de corte, de cizalla o de cortadura es el esfuerzo interno o resultante de las tensiones paralelas a la sección transversal de un prisma mecánico como por ejemplo una viga o un pilar.



Estoy de acuerdo con la defenición de esfuerzo, pero las tensiones resultan del esfuerzo. No puede existir tensión sin que haya esfuerzo.

Ejemplo: una barra de acero se encuentra traccionada en los extremos por una fuerza/carga de 1kN, que provoca un esfuerzo axil de tracción constante en toda su longitud de 1kN. Si la barra tiene una sección de superficie 1m^2, la tensión resultante (σ) vale 1kPa (1kN/m^2).

Se diferencian a efectos prácticos en que una carga puede ser distribuida - puede que las tracciones tengan una distribución de (1kN/m + L*1kN/m) donde L=longitud de barra, que resulta en un esfuerzo axil de tracción que va creciendo a medida que avanzamos por la barra (1kN en 0m, 2kN en 1m etc.)


----------



## DWO

El punto aquí, dear, es que la palabras "esfuerzo" y "tensión" no son lo mismo.


----------



## Der Kaiser

DWO said:


> El punto aquí, dear, es que la palabras "esfuerzo" y "tensión" no son lo mismo.



Efectivamente. Yo nunca traduciría "esfuerzo" como "stress", en un contexto ingenieríl, mientras parece que en algunos sitios sí lo han hecho. Quiero saber si esto es un fallo de traducción (o mejor dicho, una traducción inadecuada para este contexto), o una diferencia de nomenclatura entre España y Suramerica.


----------



## Kuota

However DWO previously defined 

"Esfuerzo: caracteriza la intensidad de las fuerzas que causan el estiramiento, aplastamiento o torsión, generalmente con base en una "fuerza por unidad de área".
 
 Which means Esfuerzo = Stress 

Or are you now saying that “esfuerzo” = distributed load.????

I think it is a Spain/South American difference.


----------



## DWO

Me rindo... ¡Menos mal que no soy profesora tuya de estructuras! ¡Jaja! (Para Der Kaiser)

Para el público en gral.: *esfuerzo = stress*


----------



## Kuota

In Spain *Tensión = Stress *(sin lugar a duda)

so are we now saying:

*Tensión = stress = esfuerzo??*

And the difference is a Spain/South American thing, which I what we thought originally.
By the way I teach Soil Mech!!!!


----------



## Der Kaiser

Kuota said:


> However DWO previously defined
> 
> "Esfuerzo: caracteriza la intensidad de las fuerzas que causan el estiramiento, aplastamiento o torsión, generalmente con base en una "fuerza por unidad de área".
> 
> Which means Esfuerzo = Stress
> 
> Or are you now saying that “esfuerzo” = distributed load.????
> 
> I think it is a Spain/South American difference.



No, I meant to say that a load can be distributed and variable, but an esfuerzo is unique to each point, for example:

http://www.utp.edu.co/~gcalle/Contenidos/Traccion1_archivos/image002.gif

In this case you have the graph of esfuerzos (internal forces) which doesn't correspond directly to the external loads.

Pues sí, con esta definición también parece equivaler a "stress"... yo estoy de acuerdo con tu hipótesis, o eso o el diccionario RAE no está dando una defenición técnica, sino general?



DWO said:


> Me rindo... ¡Menos mal que no soy profesora tuya de estructuras! ¡Jaja! (Para Der Kaiser)
> 
> Para el público en gral.: *esfuerzo = stress*



Jaja que puedo decir, el tema me apasiona!


----------



## Der Kaiser

Kuota said:


> In Spain *Tensión = Stress *(sin lugar a duda)
> 
> so are we now saying:
> 
> *Tensión = stress = esfuerzo??*
> 
> And the difference is a Spain/South American thing, which I what we thought originally.
> By the way I teach Soil Mech!!!!



In my opinion;

Tensión - stress
Esfuerzo - internal force

For example, in the typical problem of an isostatic warren truss (like this: http://s3.amazonaws.com/answer-board-image/49ff2114-09a2-4ae6-ae64-b7767c49c06d.jpeg), we're told to calculate the _force_ in each of the beams, which we then convert to a stress using the area of each element.


----------



## Kuota

Just to put a spanner in the works. The "diccionario para Ingenieros" Robb (1992) published in mexico indicates :

_*Stress* : Esfuerzo, fatiga, solicitacion, trabajo (A) tensión..._

the (A) meaning Argentina!!!!

In my opinion it's definitely a country difference.


----------



## Der Kaiser

Kuota said:


> Just to put a spanner in the works. The "diccionario para Ingenieros" Robb (1992) published in mexico indicates :
> 
> _*Stress* : Esfuerzo, fatiga, solicitacion, trabajo (A) tensión..._
> 
> the (A) meaning Argentina!!!!
> 
> In my opinion it's definitely a country difference.



It looks to be that way.


----------



## DWO

vicdark said:


> Ilialluna,
> 
> Parece que tienes razón:
> 
> http://www.instron.com.es/wa/glossary/Tensile-Strength.aspx



Para que vean que no es una cuestión idiomática, sino *técnica*, del post de Vickdark, la misma página (que es *española*) dice:

"Resistencia a la tracción
Resistencia máxima de un material sujeto a una carga de tracción. Esfuerzo máximo desarrollado en un material en un ensayo de tracción."
http://www.instron.com.es/wa/glossary/Tensile-Strength.aspx

"Tensile Strength
Ultimate strength of a material subjected to tensile loading. It is the maximum stress developed in a material in a tensile test."
http://www.instron.co.uk/wa/glossary/Tensile-Strength.aspx


Instron
C/ Argenters 2
Parque Tecnológico del Vallés
08290 Cerdanyola
Barcelona
*España*




Der Kaiser said:


> eso o el diccionario RAE no está dando una defenición técnica, sino general?


 No, obvio que el diccionario de la RAE no da definiciones técnicas. ¡Jaja!


----------



## Kuota

So to conclude:

*Stress = Esfuerzo = Tensión*

With the use depending somewhat upon the field of application

Any objections???


----------



## DWO

Yes, of course I have an objection! OMG!

Resistencia a la tracción = Tensile Strength => Tensile (tensión/tracción) Strength (resistencia)

Esfuerzo máximo desarrollado en un material en un ensayo de *tracción* (tensión). = stress developed in a material in a *tensile* test


----------



## Kuota

So you agree that:

Esfuerzo = stress

However:

Tensión = Stress by definition:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tensi%C3%B3n_mec%C3%A1nica

So what is your objection??


----------



## DWO

Ok, tenés razón. Ahora, como esfuerzo = stress = tensión, traducime *"esfuerzo de tensión"*. ¿Cómo sería?


----------



## Kuota

"Esfuerzo de tensión"  = "Tensile stress" or "Tensile force" depending upon what units it is expressed in.
 
As in this instance "Tensión" means "tensile" not stress.  
 
Hence my original agreement with Vicdark’s post (#2), although from DPS-Druid´s reply (#11) the correct response was “tensile force” in this case as the units were lbs
 
¿OK?


----------



## DWO

Kuota said:


> As in this instance "Tensión" means "tensile" not stress.
> ¿OK?



Por fin!!! Jaja!


----------



## Kuota

I don't think this was ever in doubt..

Tensión = Tensile

The whole discussión was based upon the validity of:

Tensión = Esfuerzo = Stress


----------



## Der Kaiser

Kuota said:


> I don't think this was ever in doubt..
> 
> Tensión = Tensile = de Tracción
> 
> The whole discussión was based upon the validity of:
> 
> Tensión = Esfuerzo = Stress



Just because i'm feeling pedantic 

Obviously "esfuerzo de tensión" could not translate as "stress stress", so it'd logically be the "latin american" defenition.


----------



## DWO

Der Kaiser said:


> Just because i'm feeling pedantic  *¡Jaja!*
> 
> Obviously "esfuerzo de tensión" could not translate as "stress stress", so it'd logically be the "latin american" defenition *definition*.


 

Saludos!


----------



## Der Kaiser

DWO said:


> Saludos!



Madre mía... mantengo que mis fallos ortográficos son mucho más frecuentes en inglés que en español!


----------

